# Novak customer servive...IMO..terrible...



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

I sent in a SS 8.5 for replacement, due to the coating on the sintered rotor coming off. I sent it USPS with delivery conf. The motor arrived July 2nd @ 11AM. I called today to check on it and they didn't even know it was there at first. Jackie called me back sometime later to let me know they found it. She told me then that they couldn't accept my personal check ( my mistake). I agreed to pay on the phone with a credit card and asked if it would be here by friday...since i was PAYING FOR 3 DAY shipping and their (BOGUS) handling fee(they have to handle the new products too...right..with no fees)..total of $49.50. Jackie told me they have up to 7 days to get the package ready, then the 3 day shipping ??? So much for a quick turn around for the customer. I personally will never purchase their product again.

I have found my Tekin products to be of much better quality and the customer service @ Tekin is unbelieveable.

I hate to put down any company, but I felt i needed to speak up.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Novak has almost always had fast turn around time. I've sent products back and had them back with in a week. In this case, simply buying and replacing the rotor yourself would have been about $20 cheaper.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Just From My Personal Experience With Novak I Would Say You Are Way Off Base. I Am Not Saying That This Didn't Happen To You But What I Am Saying Is That There Customer Service Really Is Awsome I Have Had To Send A Few Things Back To Novak And There Was One Time That It Took A Little Longer Than I Thought It Should But Not Everyone Nor Is Everything Perfect.... I Have Shouted It On Here Before And I Will Shout It Out Again Charlie And The People Over At Novak Are Second To None.... Sounds Like You Are A Tekin Guy To Begin With And You Were Probably Forced To Run Novak And Dont Really Care About Novak In The First Place....


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

nope, i have always run Novak stuff, till recently i have had issues with my GTB's thermalling motors, switched to a Sphere Tc..same motor, same gearing, same lipo..no more thermalling ?? The guys running at our track have not been happy with the product either . I ran a Tekin set up looking for something else and had questions, got them answered from Jim the owner. I have tried to talk to charlie before, and he can't or doesn't answer calls untill a certain time of day..late evening for me.

i should have just said I was not happy with my experience or the lack of interest with my concerns on why they charge extra for 3 day shipping, yet have up to 7 days to get it ready to go out ? My thought is when you pay for fast shipping it goes out right away ? i have never ordered anything that takes up to 7 days to prepare to ship.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I understand your frustration

but I gotta say it...

Better luck with Tekin's or LRP's exchange program...oh that's right they don't have one!!!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

No company is perfect, and I'm sure if you are in a different time zone, contact might sometimes be difficult.

On the THERMAL issue. To my knowledge, LRP and TEKIN don't offer any "Over heat" protection, so they won't thermal. I do think NOVAKS temp settings are too low. We are seeing a lot of shutdowns in the 21.5 class, yet temps don't read all that hot.

I don't know if they have anything to address that issue or not.

I had good luck w/ my LRP when it needed service, but I have a friend at AE who was able to get it taken care of w/o worries. I haven't had a issue w/ NOVAK that needed customer service...so I can't address that, but I do know CHARLIE is a great help most of the time with any questions I have.


----------



## Loopedout (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive had better luck with LRP than novak on esc problems, but in all reality the Novak motors cant be beat, ive tried alot of other brands and they just dont stack up. Now if their esc's were as good as the motors, even though I have issues with their customer service I would run all Novak. Even though I got shafted once they have taken care of many other people. I feel your pain but regardless you just have to suck it up and run a damn novak product to win lol


----------



## rccardr (Jul 6, 2007)

Man, I don't understand why you are all over the boards (this one and RC Tech) with this one. Novak stuff -and their customer service- is terrific. And that comes from 20+ years of experience using their equipment (yes, I buy at retail).

You paid for 3-day shipping- didn't you get that? Doesn't sound to me like they offered- or you paid for -expedited service. In other words, your unfounded expectations do not equal their bad service.


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

swtour said:


> No company is perfect, and I'm sure if you are in a different time zone, contact might sometimes be difficult.
> 
> On the THERMAL issue. To my knowledge, LRP and TEKIN don't offer any "Over heat" protection, so they won't thermal. I do think NOVAKS temp settings are too low. We are seeing a lot of shutdowns in the 21.5 class, yet temps don't read all that hot.
> 
> ...



the Tekin and LRP both have thermal protection, the speed passion does too. Maybe their working on a new ESC, because as far as I know their about the only ESc that doesn't have any adjustability right now.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

mike1985 said:


> nope, i have always run Novak stuff, till recently i have had issues with my GTB's thermalling motors, switched to a Sphere Tc..same motor, same gearing, same lipo..no more thermalling ?? The guys running at our track have not been happy with the product either . I ran a Tekin set up looking for something else and had questions, got them answered from Jim the owner. I have tried to talk to charlie before, and he can't or doesn't answer calls untill a certain time of day..late evening for me.
> 
> i should have just said I was not happy with my experience or the lack of interest with my concerns on why they charge extra for 3 day shipping, yet have up to 7 days to get it ready to go out ? My thought is when you pay for fast shipping it goes out right away ? i have never ordered anything that takes up to 7 days to prepare to ship.


man if you want to see slow out the door shipping buy something from stormer!! I paid for next day service and they didnt even ship it out for 5 days.. 6 day service! Novak is usually pretty good about things. although I have had a couple issues with their products lately. 1) a nib xbr speedo that the set-up button doesnt work on. 2) a xbr speedo that went up in flames running a 17.5 in a 2wd buggy, with no thermal, or any indication that there were issues. 3) bought an 8.5 and got 1 run on it and the position sensor takes a poop and it wants to cog off the line.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

I would agree with most of the guys here Novak has treated me VERY WELL. I have had a exchange and speedo fry and within one week I had the replacements without any problems. I would say hteir service is above most companies!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Not defending Novak on your particular issue, but I never expect good customer service from any company shortly before/after a major national holiday due to short staffing.

My personal experience from Novak parts service has been very good. I've sent in a few brushed speed controls and receivers that have failed due to user error and have been satisified with my repair/return. If the part was not covered by direct replacement, I felt the price for an upgrade was fair. I will add that I have never needed to expedite a shipment/repair from Novak.

Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but I think that you will find that many people have been satisfied with Novak's service. 

Glad to hear that Tekin was able to assist you. On the other hand I personally had a less than satisfactory exchange with Tekin customer support in the past that was not related to parts repair. I am happy with the Tekin products I own.

I am curious if you have since contacted Novak about your bad customer experience? Even if you don't ever buy another one of their products I would be interested in their response to your complaint. They may be willing to make it right (or not). If after the fact they are not willing to help or respond in a professional manner, this would be for me a better indication that Novak isn't interested in good customer support.

Again, I'm not defending Novak on this issue. I just see too many people condemn a company for the actions of 1 person. If you aren't happy with the cashier at your favorite local store, do you quit shopping there or do you talk to the manager? If someone isn't happy with customer support person on the phone, ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Mike,

I know the LRP does NOT have 'Motor' Thermal protection.

It may have ESC protection...but you can MELT the motor w/ a LRP, where a NOVAK will shut down (Unless the BLUE WIRE is cut or removed on the sensor harness)

Most likely the socalled Thermalling you suffered was the SPEED CONTROL shutting down because it read too high of a MOTOR Temp. *(A lot of racers remove the BLUE wire, by cutting or backing it out of the plug w/ the GTB ESC. You don't need to do that w/ the LRPs cause they don't HAVE the feature...it's a NOVAK feature)


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

There's a saying... if you make someone happy, they tell someone. If you make someone UNhappy, they tell 10 people.
Though I prefer having both, I would rather have a good product with poor cust service than a poor product with good cust service. LRP was very nice to me when my 12 day old ESC quit. I havent dealt with Novaks cust service because their products havent crapped out on me (yet )


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

novak has the best customer service in the r/c industry.....or they are at least tied with the best...

try lrp for turn around time...over 5 months for a esc repair!


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

The better thing to do next time is simply go to the Hobbyshop and purchase a new rotor, since that is all you would have needed. That would have been $30 instead of $50. Then you could have simply sent in your old rotor and had them replace that, which I'll bet you money they would have done for free.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

been running novak since 1989. I can't say that every single item has been flawless. there have been problems because I am ROUGH on equipment (beyond demanding).
I have NEVER had a customer service problem. Turn around time has always been 2 weeks or less! NOVAK IS TOPS! Sorry you had a bad experience, but I would not trash 'em that quickly. Nobody is perferct! Go ahead --- run LRP or tekin. That is--if you like chasing orange!


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

OOps I spoke too soon. GTB with SS10.5 is less than a month old and it just quit on me today. I ran a 3000mah pack for 10min and checked the temp (137 deg). I then ran an ENERG 4600 for 5min when the motor locked up. Checked the temp...it was 175 deg. I went back to the track 6hrs later to try again. Went about 20ft then froze up. 
I reset the ESC making sure to set it with NO drag break. When I let off the throttle the tires lock up and it skids to a halt. Called Novak, they said it sounds like I cooked it. Told me to send it in and that turn around is usually 2-3 days. I dont have an extra brushless motor to check the ESC with so I most likely will send both the ESC and motor in.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

that is a motor issue...


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

I posted this comment on one, of the other two, Novak-bashing threads:

Not sure why some are so focused on the 7 days. Most transactions take far fewer days than that. However, I don't see seven days as an unreasonable buffer estimate guideline.

Our Service Replacement Option program is both unique in the industry and very popular with Novak customers--it generates a lot of transactions. Somehow, the very availability of such a comprehensive, customer-friendly program has gotten obscured in all of this blather.

Novak customers, who have used the program over the years, seem to be quite satisfied with the guidelines we have developed and clearly explained. It's easy to single out certain aspects of our program and criticize. If it were easy to maintain such complicated replacement procedures, other companies would quickly copy ours.

We process orders by the date received---first in, first out. Seems like a fair method to me. Perhaps, a bit boring but this procedure has worked well for a long time.

All Novak service customers are special to us. It seems like certain people think that they are, somehow, "more special" than others and deserve to go to the front of the line. In my thinking, the willingness to pay UPS for expedited shipping does not automatically advance a customer to the "more special" category.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Novak Two*

Some people like to complain just to get noticed. 

There will always be some issues for some people and some that you can never satisfy. I always liked the poster on the wall of my auto mechanic's shop. It said 
"We received your complaint and have taken the following steps: Refunded your charges, shot 
the service manager, shot the mechanic; we sincerely hope this makes you happy". 

You guys are the best....end of story.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

I will speak my mind on this matter. Novak has the BEST customer service when it comes to speedos and motors! (I only used those examples because thats all I have bought from them). You can talk to real person and get the item fixed or swapped out for a like new refurbished very quickly. Charlie in the tech department has been very accomodating to answer my questions. Why is it a big deal that you can't call 24/7? These are people too and they have a life outside Novak. It sounds like Novak is a great place to work just by the way they deal with the customers. As long as Big Orange is there you'll have a customer for life!!! 


Too bad I can't say anything nice about the other ESC manfactures out there. They burned too many bridges with me in the past 17 years.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I personaly Like novak and there customer service. But they need to do a few things to there Warranty dept. I think that the GTB 4cell was one of the worst Speedo Novak had ever made. Only because the soldering on the Boards are not very strong and it takes nothing to make one come loose. I understand why a lotof guys run the GTB 6cell instead of the 4cell. I called novak yesterday and sent my 3rd GTB 4cell back and asked if they would replace it with a remanufactured GTB 6cell. Well they wouldent do that without a $60 deposit for just switching speed contollers. I dont understand this maybe someone can explain this?? I am personally starting to like the LRP better.. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Send it to LRP for their exchange program...oh wait they don't have one!


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

*service*

I have sent 2 LRP sphere comp/tc spec in for repair in the past month, both were replaced with new no questins asked. can't beat that. have been having problems with novak motors freezing up lately and when they did the speedo smoked within seconds, not sure who's product was at fault. my latest new novak 13.5 new out of the package smells burnt. gets hot.... don't know what to do, not overgeared, getting frustrated, friend having same problem, he put in three new 17.5 in and smoked all, 2 of them wouildn't even start, they just got hot immediately, 4th motor worked just fine , same speedo.... go figure.....:dude:


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Usually when the motor doesn't run it's usually the speedo. It seems that the LRP's have more issues starting from a dead stop for some reason. I had a few guys complain about defective motors and when we put that same motor on a different speedo, no issue.??


----------

